# What kind of Rock to use as Base Rock?



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey all. Setting up my 38 gal salt water tank very soon. Going to start collecting rock. Ive heard soooo many different things about the type of base rock used. Clearly you don't want to spend all that money on live rock when you can just as easily buy both live and base to save money.

So I ask all of you. What kind of base rock do you have in your aquarium? 

Good place to buy online or in Toronto?

How long did it take to seed?

Thanks all


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have Base Rock from M.O.P.S (online). One box should do ya just fine!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Check out reef supplies or pets and ponds. It will cost ya if you go that route. Look for macro rock. More holes. 

As for seeding, you'll need a piece from someone to "seed" it could take a couple months. After 3 months I have some decent coralline growth on my base rock . 

Also, Sea u marine had dry rock too. $4 a pound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I used dry macro rock. Its easy to work with and looks like a single piece after scaping. Just a longer cycle but then thats also safer


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you ever thought of TUFA rock?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Or if you're really picky about how your rockscape should look as well as a complete miser, you could make your own...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks all. Ill check out that site. I was pretty well on the fence with either Macro rock or Lace rock but wanted people opinions. 
I actually have some Tufa rock but i've heard it messes with the PH of the tank. Also they have been used in my fresh water tank so I don't want to use it in salt water, never know what's lingering inside. 

I live just south of barrie but I don't really mind driving to the city for fish things because of the selection and price. Some damn good stores in the GTA


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I think this is probably the most important and boring thing you're going to do with SW tank as you know so be patient! 

I bought 200lbs of live rock and cured it for a long time to get the phosphates out of there until I was sure there was nothing left - that took me 3 months with weekly RO water changes, about 120 gallons each week. It was clean as a whistle by the time I was done with it. then a month to get it seeded.

If you don't want to spend too much time "curing" second hand live rock to get all the phosphates out of there (some use acid baths as a faster way) I'd go with "new" dry rock and seed it. it'll probably take a month as well.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

anything that's about $2/lb live rock (make sure it's very porous - some are just dense heavy rock) or dry rock's a good price IMO. right now DrsFosters has caribsea dry rock (40lbs) for $83. shipping is about $25 ground to canada I believe. not a bad deal, if you add other equipment or supplies you want to buy from there.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I found a good site with a really good price. Goreef.net. Getting 30 pounds of Caribsea South Seas Dry Base Rock, its 1.99/lb and shipping is 20 bucks. So comes to $89 for 30 pounds.

Its some nice looking rock and very porous


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I presume the website is actually goreef.com?


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes George! Sorry guys. I don't know where the heck .net came from. Busy at work today lol


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Thanks everyone. I found a good site with a really good price. Goreef.net. Getting 30 pounds of Caribsea South Seas Dry Base Rock, its 1.99/lb and shipping is 20 bucks. So comes to $89 for 30 pounds.
> 
> Its some nice looking rock and very porous


Thanks for sharing that info! I was wondering how people did it...I bought one large(er) rock at BA's for $60! 60!!! For a ROCK. My husband turned white when he saw the bill (that I left out accidentally). It's a good thing he enjoys looking at the fish tanks. LOL


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Go reef I think is same as reef supplies. The mail delivery person is gonna hate you LOL. When I ordered car wash stuff in bulk the guy dropped in on my porch and said "what the hell is in the box!" And left in a hurry LMAO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

aquaman1 said:


> Go reef I think is same as reef supplies. The mail delivery person is gonna hate you LOL. When I ordered car wash stuff in bulk the guy dropped in on my porch and said "what the hell is in the box!" And left in a hurry LMAO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nothing how's about 6 boxes of 50 pound bag of sand delivered by Canada Post at my front door ordered from DRs Foster and Smith.....that's gotta be a workout.He could not leave in a hurry afterawhile.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol you guys are Hilarious!


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

So I have another question for you guys. Cheaper places than Big Als for live sand? I didn't like the sand they sold on Goreef.com, otherwise I would have ordered it. Big Als sells there 20 pound bag for $32.99. So does anyone know a shop or website (although with shipping added it probably wouldn't be any cheaper) that is cheaper. 

I see 30 pound bags online selling for 20-25 bucks but of course its like 200 dollars to ship it here lol, no thanks.

Thanks all


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Check pets and ponds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

kaitlyn19 said:


> So I have another question for you guys. Cheaper places than Big Als for live sand? I didn't like the sand they sold on Goreef.com, otherwise I would have ordered it. Big Als sells there 20 pound bag for $32.99. So does anyone know a shop or website (although with shipping added it probably wouldn't be any cheaper) that is cheaper.
> 
> I see 30 pound bags online selling for 20-25 bucks but of course its like 200 dollars to ship it here lol, no thanks.
> 
> Thanks all


I just bought a 30lb bag of Aragonite Sand sugar grain size for $22 at petsmart, these are small grains though I love it. I have used many many different types of substrate in freshwater and this is the first time I poured water in and the substrate barely moved. Its so compact that I can see air bubbles in the substrate when looking at the base of the tank.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you guys ever check out DRs Foster and Smith?Cheap Caribsea Aragonite Sand and flat rate shipping charges.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't they ship from Ameerica? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

